# How do I get rid of leaky battery crud on the in side of a light?



## STUPIDILLO (May 30, 2013)

Looking for ideas on how to safely remove damage from a leaky battery from the in side of a light. Most of the damage is to the connections for the battery, the chrome shell is still in great shape. I have heard that a paste of baking soda & water might do the trick. Also the use a brass wire brush. Any other ideas??


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2013)

see other post...


----------



## smallblockandy (May 30, 2013)

I have always used Baking Soda and Water also.


----------

